# Wii u at CES



## KingVamp (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S05fWaaATU8


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't really think its news...

Anyway, CES is almost nothing about game systems. E3 is the real deal.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> I don't really think its news...
> 
> Anyway, CES is almost nothing about game systems. E3 is the real deal.


If I'm correct, this is the first time Tokyo Street Demo was recorded for the public.
That and this is better than the other cycle of News post.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 12, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*



Yeah fuck innovation, I want the same old shit over and over. That's the best.
Sign me up for that.


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 12, 2012)

It looks pretty interesting but I can't imagine motion controls like the Wii with that tablet to be honest. It would make sense if they used the regular Wiimote with futue games that require motion like Skyward Sword (not saying it is a future title, just an example) or they maybe they would use like that thing in the Kinect?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 12, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> It looks pretty interesting but I can't imagine motion controls like the Wii with that tablet to be honest. It would make sense if they used the regular Wiimote with futue games that require motion like Skyward Sword (not saying it is a future title, just an example) or they maybe they would use like that thing in the Kinect?



I really doubt they're ditching the wiimote for motion controls.
Though, I kinda hope they have an improved wiimote. Even with motion+, the motion controls are still a little wonky.


----------



## prowler (Jan 12, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> It looks pretty interesting but I can't imagine motion controls like the Wii with that tablet to be honest. It would make sense if they used the regular Wiimote with futue games that require motion like Skyward Sword (not saying it is a future title, just an example) or they maybe they would use like that thing in the Kinect?


they are still using the wii remote.


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 12, 2012)

Then I have high hopes for this (that's my opinion). Let's hope for a good line up.


----------



## Sülf (Jan 12, 2012)

seems like they could not solve the wireless connection problem with the controller


----------



## Midna (Jan 12, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*


You know this place is more critical and closed minded than /v/ is sometimes. And that's REALLY saying something.


----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Oh hey it still has that shitty controller


Dual analog? Yeah.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish Nintendo would either scrap this bullshit or double the specs.

At LEAST put analog triggers on it.  What fucking century is this.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 12, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I wish Nintendo would either scrap this bullshit or double the specs.
> 
> At LEAST put analog triggers on it.  What fucking century is this.


That fucking controller has 4 triggers, 2 sticks and motion sensing. What else do you want?


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2012)

That driving seen with the panorama view is awesome. Imagine a Zelda game with with such view. You are in a dungeon searching for clues like that! Or a Metroid Prime game where you scan like that!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Nintendo would either scrap this bullshit or double the specs.
> ...


Scrap the fucking terrible controller. Also, get some decent specs or make it cheaper. The price it will cost will be way over the price point a 7.5 gen console should cost.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Nintendo would either scrap this bullshit or double the specs.
> ...



How bout a coke dispenser too?


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


That would be nice as well...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> That driving seen with the panorama view is awesome. Imagine a Zelda game with with such view. You are in a dungeon searching for clues like that! Or a Metroid Prime game where you scan like that!


Yeah, just like the DS, this offer tons of possibility, I hope third party launch game will use it fully.
My dreams is a fatal frame for Wii U, and the controller is the camera, oh yeah I would love that, please nintendo!


----------



## dorayaki95 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is the tokyo street demo a video? or is it fully rendered by the WiiU itself? if it is being rendered, i actually thought it was a real city at first seeing the Toyota Alphard. lol, which is great


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> That driving seen with the panorama view is awesome. Imagine a Zelda game with with such view. You are in a dungeon searching for clues like that! Or a Metroid Prime game where you scan like that!


OoT 3D has that, the similarities of the Tablet and 3DS are shocking.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 12, 2012)

That tokyo street demo video is choppy, framerate seems to be really low.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 12, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*



you mean the controller  that you in no way you have use  ? even do reports from people that actually use it  say it feels great



in another note

that tokyo demon looks sweet the way you move the controller around and you get to see more and stuff


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 12, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...



A deep fryer would do as well. Really family friendly there


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 12, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Why don't they replace the screen for a 6.2" portable BBQ pit.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > InuYasha said:
> ...



Wowzers that's brilliant. At this point we should put George Foreman's name on it and sell that bad boy.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 12, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> X_XSlashX_X said:
> 
> 
> > InuYasha said:
> ...


But what if I want to make 2 minute noodles


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > X_XSlashX_X said:
> ...


They could always build in an expandable microwave...


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 12, 2012)

Every Wii U topic I've read has at least one person hating on the damn controller. People never touched the controller and call it shitty the instant they see it.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...


So you know the price? How much will it be?


----------



## silver_ryder (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


X2

Still waiting. hehehe


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Expensive...


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


Expensive is relative...


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...


Of course. I've got information about the system from seven reliable sources, six of them are me. The seventh is common sense xd.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


Ah thanks, now I know that you know nothing. Source: common sense


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...


Yes, but I can read minds... right now I know you think I know nothing...


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


You are actually right on this


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> -snip-
> 
> You are actually right on this


Of course(!) But I think we should get back on topic...


----------



## Midna (Jan 12, 2012)

The original topic was three guys saying "I haven't used this device yet, but man does it ever suck"


----------



## Celice (Jan 12, 2012)

For some reason, the beginning of the car demo seemed really laggy on the smaller screen...


----------



## purechaos996 (Jan 12, 2012)

Although I havev't used the new controller, I still kinda with they didn't go down the motion control road again, I kinda just want a normal gamepad so I can sit and enjoy my games. I honestly thought the motion controls detracted value from skyward sword for me since I had some minor issues with it and I didn't get the full effect of the story because of it.

Just my opinon though, who knows maybe when I actually get to use it i'll think differently.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 12, 2012)

I don`t know how people can still talk about specs and the controller of the WiiU in a negative way...

First of all the controller, as I said in many threads, is essentially a stretched out 360-controller (same amount of buttons) with a touchscreen in-between and hidden magic inside. So control-wise there will be something for everyone and several options, since the Wiimote+Nunchuck-combo is still working as well...  You can be sure that the next CoD game will have "normal" controls and Wiimote-controls as an example!

Also the Wii was underpowered because aside of the visuals (beauty of games and HD), which doesn`t directly effect the gameplay mostly, it couldn`t process as much as the other consoles could (for example less Zombies in Dead Rising) or the draw distances weren`t very far away, which would have hurt the gameplay, so we can be sure that those issues will be gone, since we know it is more powerful then the PS360.

So I don`t know why people are still complaining, especially since we haven`t seen the WiiU playing anything aside of "experiences". I personally wait for Colonial Marines to judge the systems power, because I think NinjaGaiden3 and Darksiders2 will look like the PS360 version!

I for one would welcome it when games could run in 1080p, since most of the games on PS3 aren`t!!! It kinda would be nice to play Battlefield 3 on console in 1080p with Wiimote and Nunchuck  Also were can visuals go from here. I think B3 on PC is the benchmark for now...

Also even though the framerate was choppy that city looked amazing, though experiences that limit you view to a special"road" often look better then something you can freely roam!


----------



## boombox (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if Nintendo will be demonstrating the Wii U as a sneak peek for Club Nintendo members before it's released?

I remember getting an email from Nintendo asking me whether I would like to attend a preview of the 3DS before it's release..I'm really hoping they'll do it for the Wii U as well, as I really enjoyed the event and I'd like to try it myself.
The event was actually a big reason why I pre-ordered it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 12, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> I don`t know how people can still talk about specs and the controller of the WiiU in a negative way...
> 
> First of all the controller, as I said in many threads, is essentially a stretched out 360-controller (same amount of buttons) with a touchscreen in-between and hidden magic inside. So control-wise there will be something for everyone and several options, since the Wiimote+Nunchuck-combo is still working as well...  You can be sure that the next CoD game will have "normal" controls and Wiimote-controls as an example!
> 
> ...


Doesn't the 360 controller have analog triggers ?  The Wii U is only going to be a BIT more powerful than 360.  MS/Sony will obviously introduce hugely powerful followup consoles


----------



## Valwin (Jan 12, 2012)

something i been thinking the PS3 is very powerful does Sony really need a new console ? so early


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 12, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Doesn't the 360 controller have analog triggers ?  The Wii U is only going to be a BIT more powerful than 360.  MS/Sony will obviously introduce hugely powerful followup consoles


TBH aside of racing games which games utilize analoge-trigger in a meaningful way?

For me that`s nitpicking. The only thing I did with triggers so far is always push them all the way down (I still hear the clicking sound of the cube-controller in my dreams). I for one welcome their absence...

I guess next you will point out that the WiiU-controller has slide-pads instead of analogue-sticks...

At least we got the result, that the WiiU-controller is at very least as good as an regular PS360 controller (maybe minus the analog-trigger for some - also everything is better then a PS3 controller - no offence, I do own a PS3 )

I think people shouldn`t judge it when they haven`t even touched it. I heard it feels good and is very light!



Valwin said:


> something i been thinking the PS3 is very powerful does Sony really need a new console ? so early


The question is does it show it`s power? As I said nearly every game runs at 720p and nearly every 3rd party game looks identical to the 360s counterpart, aside of a few 1st party games (GoW, Uncharted 1-3, ...).

We still have to see how powerful the WiiU really is, since the footage we`ve seen of games mostly wasn`t captured from a WiiU!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jan 12, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Doesn't the 360 controller have analog triggers ?  The Wii U is only going to be a BIT more powerful than 360.  MS/Sony will obviously introduce hugely powerful followup consoles



Where are you getting a little bit more powerful all the rumored specs and developers have said its atleast 50% more powerful than the 360.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 12, 2012)

davidnlta said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the 360 controller have analog triggers ?  The Wii U is only going to be a BIT more powerful than 360.  MS/Sony will obviously introduce hugely powerful followup consoles
> ...



And that was before the confirmation of the WiiU not being finalized.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 12, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> davidnlta said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...



And on top of that they said at CES that the physical appearance of the hardware was still being worked on. http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2012/01/wii-u-ces/#more-41474.

BTW: You know you can use Classic Controllers on the Wii U right? And that the Classic Controllers have analog L and R Triggers? Riiight?!!
Look it up!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 12, 2012)

Wii U controller-
The guy in the video is not only holding it barely in two hands, he is holding it with one.
I didn't think you do that naturally when it comes to heavy objects.The size and shape looks like you would
get better grip anyway. Analog triggers are barely used and even then with all the buttons on the umote with the screen, it really shouldn't be a problem.
The way is built, slide pads might be better sticks.  Really you only need this and the wiimote controller since the Wii u
can at as a classic controller.


Wii U- It is a next gen console period. Take a early (most likely rush) built of the Tokyo Street Demo, that I believe is per-rendered,  
and imagine when devs start making original games for the wii u.

I really doubt a jump from ps2 to ps3 will happen to ps4, if it even possible or worth it.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 12, 2012)

I can tell that the Tokyo Street Demo is not rendered by the Wii U, it's most likely video footage taken by several camera's and played on the Wii U.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> I can tell that the Tokyo Street Demo is not rendered by the Wii U, it's most likely video footage taken by several camera's and played on the Wii U.


How did you come to that conclusion? How do you see that? I was kinda in the same mind set 'till I seen he was moving the umote in real time.
The video look kinda weird for real life.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 12, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell that the Tokyo Street Demo is not rendered by the Wii U, it's most likely video footage taken by several camera's and played on the Wii U.
> ...


several camera's upfront, sides, back, etc...


----------



## Midna (Jan 13, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> Doesn't the 360 controller have analog triggers ?  The Wii U is only going to be a BIT more powerful than 360.  MS/Sony will obviously introduce hugely powerful followup consoles


It's being reported as anywhere from "a bit" to 50% more powerful than the *PS3*. The PS3 is already a metric fuckton more powerful than the 360.

Nintendo's counting on putting out slightly underpowered hardware, but doing it way before anyone else. They'll be king of the heap for a year or two unless Sony and MS make bad business decisions and rush theirs out just to compete


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 13, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*


I love the controller... I'm surprised they haven't changed the console design yet...

It looks like an ugly Wii, without the awesome blue light. Not that the look of the console affects my decision, but I think it looks really bad to be honest.


----------



## Midna (Jan 13, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey it still has that shitty controller *stops watching*
> ...


It wouldn't be surprising if they just gave these demoers E3 units. They're still room for change.

Of course, there's nothing really wrong with it as is. Just looks a little plain.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Stop complaining and enjoy this little information is better than nothing. Sighing!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn that lighting in Zelda is just amazing. Better than any current gen game released up to date.

Gotta admire that lighting, dam that....lighting.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 13, 2012)

the Wii U looks great, love the controller... a DS emulator on that thing would kick so much ass!!
my only complain so far... no 1080p mode for Wii games. They got really lazy on that one


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> Stop complaining and enjoy this little information is better than nothing. Sighing!


Every related thread i see you always post the same thing.

Look, if you rather post your little 'information' is better than nothing, you rather don't post.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 13, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> the Wii U looks great, love the controller... a DS emulator on that thing would kick so much ass!!
> my only complain so far... no 1080p mode for Wii games. They got really lazy on that one



Kinda reminds of this for certain games:






But at least Nintendo is implementing it better as the main focus.

No 1080p for Wii games is a real bummer. 
I'll even settle for 720p if it were possible.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > the Wii U looks great, love the controller... a DS emulator on that thing would kick so much ass!!
> ...


Where's the hacking when you need it...


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> kupo3000 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


Shoot, I would just be happy with a DS player.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Shoot, I would just be happy with a DS player.


+111111111111111111
but sadly... they won't EVER do that


----------



## Geren (Jan 13, 2012)

So the Wii-U is going to cause console AND handhelds wars at the same time?

Looking good, IMHO, I want to see what it can be done with this machine.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2012)

Geren said:


> So the Wii-U is going to cause console AND handhelds wars at the same time?



Not really. While you can play WiiU games on just the controller without a TV, you are still tied to the console because the signal is sent to it wirelessly. Get out of range, and you can't use it. Really cool though that you can do that in the first place. However, what about games that use both the TV and the screen on the controller? Can those not use the controller-only option, or will they go picture-in-picture with the ability to swap them?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Geren said:
> 
> 
> > So the Wii-U is going to cause console AND handhelds wars at the same time?
> ...


It would actually be great if the controller has a CPU or something and you can play your 'iPhone-like' games on it alone without having to turn on the actual system.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Geren said:
> ...



I would think it would have a CPU and other hardware to at least decompress the video stream it gets from the console. Didn't they say it could be used as an internet browser by itself, or was that still connected with the console?


----------



## Midna (Jan 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Geren said:
> ...


I've heard that it does


----------



## Gnargle (Jan 13, 2012)

For those asking why Nintendo could'nt make Wii games 1080p - if they did, the games would just be upscaled, not like they are on Dolphin. To display them in true 1080p, they would need to emulate the entire Wii console - likely requiting more power than the WiiU has.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gnargle said:


> For those asking why Nintendo could'nt make Wii games 1080p - if they did, the games would just be upscaled, not like they are on Dolphin. To display them in true 1080p, they would need to emulate the entire Wii console - likely requiting more power than the WiiU has.


One thing though: the Wii U is supposed to be more powerful than the 360/PS3.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Gnargle said:
> 
> 
> > For those asking why Nintendo could'nt make Wii games 1080p - if they did, the games would just be upscaled, not like they are on Dolphin. To display them in true 1080p, they would need to emulate the entire Wii console - likely requiting more power than the WiiU has.
> ...


Aren't the Wii games being emulated already for BC, or have they included Wii's old hardware?


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

heartgold said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Gnargle said:
> ...


Seeing how Ninty deals with DS BC on 3DS, perhaps it's duo OS or maybe emulation.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


Probably, the CPU chip is from IBM again. =P


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Every related thread I see people always post the same thing complaining about stuff. 

Anyway, I am a little bit concerning about the third parties so I will sit back and wait for 2 years from now to see whats happening.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 13, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > RockmanForte said:
> ...


Third parties are key. Seriously.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, the third parties are key, of course. They arent supporting Wii U.. Not yet to my understanding.. only a few for now. Wait and see.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2012)

Gnargle said:


> For those asking why Nintendo could'nt make Wii games 1080p - if they did, the games would just be upscaled, not like they are on Dolphin. To display them in true 1080p, they would need to emulate the entire Wii console - likely requiting more power than the WiiU has.



It depends on how the GPU of the Wii handles rendering.

I know with the DS, it rendered 3D without a full framebuffer, but used a small 48 scanline buffer that continually rendered/stored scanlines while displaying past scanlines to the screen to match with the refresh rate. In some DS games that display a lot of 3D or had a good amount of polygons close up, you might notice tearing instead of the usual drop in frames that other consoles do. That is because the 48 scanline buffer is drained due to the GPU unable to handle the high pixel fillrate required at that particular time, and has nothing to display except that which it could muster in a single scanline. That is most likely why Nintendo could not simply scale the 256x192 viewport that rendering uses to 320x240 and let the 3DS GPU handle the rest for a much sharper image. They most likely had to create a full 256x192 buffer that the 48 scanline buffer dumped to, and then scale/enhance from there.

If the Wii has its own limitation with rendering like the DS does, then it would be understandable why they can't simple scale them up for a sharper image on the Wii-U. Like Gnargle said, if anything, they'd probably just upscale.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> Scrap the f****g terrible controller. Also, get some decent specs or make it cheaper. The price it will cost will be way over the price point a 7.5 gen console should cost.




You *HONESTLY *think that controller is *that bad*?  Oh my, someone here has obviously never seen this abomination before,

http://upload.wikime...ler_and_pro.jpg

And as far as the WiiU specs go, you seem to already know what they're going to be like, and yet you obviously have the balls to bash a system that hasn't even been released, which means you *must* be right.   You know, it's anti-Nintendo fanboys like you who make the internet an endless source of entertainment.   Why all the Nintendo hate?  Do you see me going around the forums bashing Microsoft or Sony at every open opportunity?  Yeah, I didn't think so.   I happen to own both a Wii and PS3 (*Gasp*!  "ZOMG he owns a PS3 and Wii!?  He isn't allowed to have both!  Kill him!") and I like both equally, thank you very much.  Now if you'll excuse me, I must be getting back to reading these *ahem* enlightening, baseless anti-Nintendo posts while laughing my butt off.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 13, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I happen to own both a Wii and PS3...



I read that, looked at your avatar, and suddenly....

"Mai boy, this peace is what all true warriors strive for."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, King Harkinian is my avatar for most websites. 

Nevertheless, I don't comprehend the baseless anti-Nintendo statements.


----------



## Midna (Jan 14, 2012)

Randomizer, you know little of horrible controllers





Now check that out. I actually have it. And I'm sure there's faaaar worse control implements from back through the years


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 14, 2012)

I was just saying that the WiiU is NOT the worst controller in all existence, but pointing out the Jaguar controller is absolute crap. And besides, anyone who makes the judgement on how well a system will sell before it's been released is sorely misguided,  Sometimes, one can tell a console will fail before its release, like the Gizmondo.


----------



## Geren (Jan 14, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> Yes, the third parties are key, of course. They arent supporting Wii U.. Not yet to my understanding.. only a few for now. Wait and see.



I'm not sure, i think it's getting enough support for now, just take a look at the list of games that is running around the net. It looks promising for me.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 14, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap the f****g terrible controller. Also, get some decent specs or make it cheaper. The price it will cost will be way over the price point a 7.5 gen console should cost.
> ...


Well, most sources seem to say slightly more powerful than a PS3/X360, which really is equal in specs to where the Wii was this Gen (aka, far LESS powerful than the two other competitors). And the controller I can honestly say is the worst controller I've ever seen. (Well, apart from the one you posted that, somehow, is far far worse than any other could be.)


----------



## Youkai (Jan 14, 2012)

Dunno about all the fanboys here but even thaught i got barely every nintendo console ever released in Europe i am very sure i won't get this one ... not only does this look completely bad but from this and other vids i get the feeling this is a bad console ... instead of making stuff like that they should think about doing something next gen instead of making some new hybrid between handheld and wii -.-


I really don't care for a "second" screen which is the wii u one more or less, humans are not made for multitasking anyways (thats what made me hesitate a long time before finaly buying a DS!) 
somehow this feels like when we could hook up a GBA to the Gamecube with games like FFChronicles ... completely useless even thaught partially interesting.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 14, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


most of the sources also say it is 50% more powerful than them, plus we have no idea how poweful the ps4 and nextbox can be, they may just be like 50% more powerful aswell, to add a better online and windows 8 to the nextbox. The controller, yet again, you have not used it so you do not know that. It is a tradition for everyone to go insane at Nintendo's new controllers, but then turned out being loved. Besides it should be better than swinging around a dildo shaped lightbulb or waving to the TV (Move and Kinect).
Do not rage about things you do not know about.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 14, 2012)

Youkai said:


> doing something next gen


They are doing something next gen, it a freaking true 1080p hd freaking console.  Shoot just adding a new way to play is next gen.
You want 2160p when people and stations barely have 1080p? Good luck with that.



Youkai said:


> humans are not made for multitasking anyways


Tell that to the people with the growing need to do what you said they aren't built for.


(Not trying to sound belittling. Just tried and can't think of a better way to type it.)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Geren said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the third parties are key, of course. They arent supporting Wii U.. Not yet to my understanding.. only a few for now. Wait and see.
> ...



Not really. Look at Wii's third party was supported or so I thought and now, they no longer supported Wii anymore. I am not going to buy Wii U until there are a lot of third party like PS3/360 then I will buy it. No hurry.

Therefore, the list of games doesnt mean anything to me. A few games I saw is a good ones but they are not a good enough to buy Wii U. I will wait.


----------

